# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  ♈منطلقات طالب العلم للشيخ أبي إسحاق الحويني [منهج مقترح لطالب العلم]♈

## عبدالله ابن آدم

السلام عليكم
ورحمة الله وبركاته


الحمدلله


❁❁❁❁❁❁❁❁❁❁❁❁❁❁❁❁❁❁❁❁
 للتحميل: بصيغة wmv (مرئي): اضغـط هنـا*☞*
 بصيغة mp3 (صوتي): اضغـط هنـا*☞* / رابط آخر: اضغـط هنـا*☞*
 ❁❁❁❁❁❁❁❁❁❁❁❁❁❁❁❁❁❁❁❁ 

فصل التخطيط لتحصيل العلوم النافعة:
رأيت الشره في تحصيل الأشياء يفوت الشره عليه مقصوده.
 وقد رأينا من كان شرهاً في جمع المال فحصل له الكثير منه وهو مع ذلك حريص على الازدياد.
 ولو  فهم، علم أن   المراد من المال إنفاقه في العمر، فإذا أنفق العمر في تحصيله  فات   المقصودان جميعاً: وكم رأينا من جمع المال ولم يتمتع به فأبقاه لغيره    وأفنى نفسه كما قال الشاعر:
 كدودة القز، ما تبنيه يهدمها ... وغيرها بالذي تبنيه ينتفع
 وكذلك  رأينا   خلقاً يحرصون على جمع الكتب فينفقون أعمارهم في كتابتها، وكدأب أهل  الحديث   ينفقون الأعمار في النسخ والسماع إلى آخر العمر ثم ينقسمون.
 فمنهم من يتشاغل بالحديث وعلمه وتصحيحه ولعله لا يفهم جواب حادثة، ولعل عنده للحديث - أسلم سالما الله - مائة طريق.
 وقد حكي لي عن بعض أصحاب الحديث أنه سمع جزء بن عرفة عن مائة شيخ، وكان عنده سبعون نسخة.
 ومنهم  من يجمع   الكتب ويسمعها ولا يدري ما فيها من صحة حديثها ولا من فهم معناها،  فتراه   يقول الكتاب الفلاني سماعي وعندي له نسخة، والكتاب الفلاني والفلاني  فلا   يعرف علم ما عنده من حيث فهم صحيحه من سقيمه.
 وقد صده اشتغاله بذلك عن المهم من العلم فهم كما قال الحطيئة:
 زوامل للأخبار لا علم عندها ... بمثقلها إلاّ كعلم الأباعر
 لعمرك ما يدري البعير إذا غدا ... بأوساقه أوراح في الغرائر
 ثم ترى منهم من يتصدر بإتقانه للرواية وحدها فيمد يده إلى ما ليس من شغله، فإن أفتى أخطأ، وإن تكلم في الأصول خلط.
ولولا أني لا أحب ذكر الناس لذكرت من أخبار كبار علمائهم وما خلطوا ما يعتبر به، ولكنه لا يخفى على المحقق حالهم.
 فإن قال قائل: أليس في الحديث منهومان لا يشبعان، طالب علم وطالب دنيا ؟.
 قلت: أما العالم فلا أقول له اشبع من العلم، والا اقتصر على بعضه.
 بل أقول له: قدم المهم فإن العاقل من قدر عمره وعمل بمقتضاه، وإن كان لا سبيل إلى العلم بمقدار العمر، غير أنه يبني على الأغلب.
 فإن وصل فقد أعد لكل مرحلة زاداً، وإن مات قبل الوصول فنيته تسلك به.
 فإذا  علم العاقل   أن العمر قصير، وأن العلم كثير، فقبيح بالعاقل الطالب لكماله  الفضائل أن   يتشاغل مثلاً بسماع الحديث ونسخه ليحصل كل طريق، وكل رواية، وكل  غريب.
 وهذا لا يفرغ من مقصوده منه في خمسين سنة خصوصاً إن تشاغل بالنسخ.
 ثم لا يحفظ القرآن.
 أو يتشاغل بعلوم القرآن ولا يعرف الحديث.
 أو بالخلاف في الفقه ولا يعرف النقل الذي عليه مدار المسألة.
 فإن قال قائل: فدبر لي ما تختار لنفسك.
 فأقول: ذو الهمة لا يخفي من زمان الصبا.
 كما قال سفيان بن   عيينة: قال لي أبي - وقد بلغت خمس عشرة  سنة - إنه قد انقضت عنك شرائع   الصبا، فاتبع الخير تكن من أهله، فجعلت وصية  أبي قبلة أميل إليها ولا أميل   عنها.
 ثم قبل شروعي في الجواب أقول: ينبغي لمن له أنفة أن يأنف من التقصير الممكن دفعه عن النفس.
 فلو كانت النبوة مثلاً تأتي بكسب لم يجز له أن يقنع بالولاية.
 أو تصور أن يكون مثلاً خليفة لم يحسن به أن يقتنع بإمارة.
 ولو صح له أن يكون ملكاً لم يرض أن يكون بشراً.
 والمقصود أن ينتهي بالنفس إلى كمالها الممكن لها في العلم والعمل.
 وقد علم قصر العمر وكثرة العلم فيبتدىء بالقرآن وحفظه، وينظر في تفسيره نظراً متوسطاً لا يخفى عليه بذلك منه شيء.
 وإن  صح له قراءة   القراءات السبعة وأشياء من النحو وكتب اللغة وابتدأ بأصول  الحديث من حيث   النقل كالصحاح والمسانيد والسنن، ومن حيث عليم الحديث كمعرفة  الضعفاء   والأسماء، فلينظر في أصول ذلك.
 وقد رتبت العلماء من ذلك ما يستغني به الطالب عن التعب.
 ولينظر في التواريخ ليعرف ما لا يستغني عنه كنسب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأقاربه وأزواجه وما جرى له.
 ثم  ليقبل على   الفقه فلينظر في المذهب والخلاف، وليكن اعتماده على مسائل  الخلاف فلينظر   في المسألة وما تحتوي عليه فيطلبه من مظانه، كتفسير آية  وحديث وكلمة لغة.
 ويتشاغل بأصول الفقه وبالفرائض وليعلم أن الفقه عليه مدار العلوم.
 ويكفيه  من النظر   في الأصول ما يستدل به على وجود الصانع، فإذا أثبته بالدليل وعرف  ما يجوز   عليه مما لا يجوز، وأثبت إرسال الرسل وعلم وجوب القبول منهم، فقد  احتوى   على المقصود من علم الأصول.
 فإن اتسع الزمان للتزيد من العلم فليكن من الفقه فإنه الأنفع.
 ومهما فسح له في المهل فأمكنه تصنيف في علم، فإنه يخلف بذلك خلفه خلفاً صالحاً.
 مع اجتهاده في التسبب إلى اتخاذ الولد.
 ثم يعلم أن الدنيا معبرة فيلتفت إلى فهم معاملة الله عز وجل، فإن مجموع ما حصله من العلم يدله عليه.
 فإذا تعرض لتحقيق معرفته ووقف على باب معاملته فقل أن يقف صادقاً إلا ويجذب إلى مقام الولاية.
 ومن أريد وفق.
 وإن  الله عز وجل   أقواماً يتولى تربيتهم ويبعث إليهم في زمن الطفولية مؤدباً،  ويسمى العقل.   ومقوماً، ويقال له الفهم، ويتولى تأديبهم وتثقيفهم، ويهيء لهم  أسباب  القرب  منه.
 فإن لاح قاطع قطعهم عنه حماهم منه، وإن تعرضت بهم فتنة دفعها عنهم.
 فنسأل الله عز وجل أن يجعلنا منهم، ونعوذ به من خذلان لا ينفع معه اجتهاد. اهـ
من كتاب صيد الخاطر لابن الجوزي
 

والله أعلم

----------


## الخدمة الإسلامية

نسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلى أن يصرف عنك كل سوء ومكروه، وأن يقدر لك الخير حيث كان.

----------


## عبدالله ابن آدم

جزاكم الله خيراً
..
*محاضرة ❞طلب العلم❝ و❞منطلقات طالب العلم❝ للشيخ أبي إسحاق الحويني (مرئي+صوتي)☞*

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

جزاكم الله خيرا، أسأل الله أن يعينني لأفرغ المحاضرة كاملة

----------


## عبدالله ابن آدم

جزاكم الله خيراً
آمين

----------

